# Well, i might have had a stroke...



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

So last night I was in the ER. 

Taken by ambulance. Later discharge but needed to follow up today and tomorrow with my primary for further tests. I (was) numb on my left side and slurring speech a (LITTLE) now. 

I am not numb on my leg and hand but my cheek feels weird. 

Stress is taking me down guys. 

My husband called 911 and he was a mess since we had a few arguments recently he feels at fault. Is he at fault? No, but he was certainly exacerbating some of my anxieties. He was a mess all night and is worried about me all day. 

I don't know if for sure I had a stroke yet... Seems my CT scan was normal and my ekg was okay. So I was discharged and they said a stoke is not rule'd out yet. I was placed on blood thinners. 

ugh.... There is an update. Hope im not dying.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Please keep us up to date.
Supportive thoughts going your way.


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hang in there. Don't die on us yet, okay?

Support sent from this internet stranger.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

A similar thing happened to me, but it turned out that it was "just" a migraine. Do you suffer from migraines?

Have they check for Bell's Palsy?


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Three,

Stress can mirror many medical conditions, take a deep breath and relax. I know this is difficult, medical conditions are, yet also very scary. Contact your primary physician, he should have been notified by the ER physician, and then follow his advice. Get a complete and thorough check up also. Get your blood work done, CMP (complete metabolic panel) to help identify any other risks. If you have started the blood thinners, you are at an increased risk for internal bleeding. Any falls or hard hits to your head need to be checked out immediately. I’m not trying to scare you, but rather you be healthy and informed. God bless.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Bell's Palsy can present in a similar way. So can a spike in blood pressure or a TIA.

It is not likely that you had a stroke, and if you did, it was likely very mild.

Fortunately for you, if tests come back normal, that would indicate whatever happened is likely NOT a precursor to a major event, and the likelihood that you are dying is almost nil.

Hopefully that knowledge will help you to feel better.

I recommend mindfulness and some of the Alanon principles that speak of who and what we can and cannot control. That has helped my anxiety a lot.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Hang in there kiddo.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

I ended up in the Cath Lab getting a stent put in my Left Main. Hang in there. Hope all's ok.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Kind of weird them discharging you even if they just suspect a stroke. You'd think they'd at least admit you for observation. But glad you're okay and hope you're feeling better. Sounds scary.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

So sorry to hear.

Good thing a quick trip to the hospital happened. 

Hang in there. (There are no real words to say over the internet, but do hang in there)

😍😍


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh hon. I'm hoping you are ok. Please keep us updated. You have been through the wringer . Sending you support through the internet.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

threelittlestars said:


> So last night I was in the ER.
> 
> Taken by ambulance. Later discharge but needed to follow up today and tomorrow with my primary for further tests. I (was) numb on my left side and slurring speech a (LITTLE) now.
> 
> ...


Please listen to all medical advice and do as they say. Get well soon.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Had my follow up with primary who has had a stroke himself and knows my medical history well. He does not think it was a Hemipplegic migrain, or any Atypical migraine, especially since I did not have a severe headache nor nausea. 

He believes it was a TIA or a mild stroke. He wants to wait a full seven days from the event to determine if I will have 100% recovery of mind and body. I already feel better and numbness was gone completely by this morning. 

I have an echocardiogram referal and a carotid artery scan next week. He wants to check for blockages etc. 

So, yeah... 31 years old. I have had a heart attack at 17, open heart surgery and complications at 17, gallbladder removal at 27, and hernia repair at 28, and now (mild) stroke at 31.... Not really a good sign for a long life. 

Pretty ****ing depressed. 

But I'm getting better.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

You've been through a lot @threelittlestars. If it was a stroke, I'm glad for you that it was little. Glad that you got feeling back inyour cheek. Praying for you that they find the cause in the tests so it can be fixed.

Can you go to youtube and find a couple of relaxation 'tapes' for when you are stressed? What about a 'chill pill' prescription from your doctor?

2ndtnuf had a mini stroke from stress, so it does happen.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

LKM coming your way...

What are you doing to manage your stress?


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Hope you do well!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

threelittlestars said:


> Had my follow up with primary who has had a stroke himself and knows my medical history well. He does not think it was a Hemipplegic migrain, or any Atypical migraine, especially since I did not have a severe headache nor nausea.
> 
> He believes it was a TIA or a mild stroke. He wants to wait a full seven days from the event to determine if I will have 100% recovery of mind and body. I already feel better and numbness was gone completely by this morning.
> 
> ...


You will be fine, I am sure. 

Might it be a reaction to medications?


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

threelittlestars said:


> So, yeah... 31 years old. I have had a heart attack at 17, open heart surgery and complications at 17, gallbladder removal at 27, and hernia repair at 28, and now (mild) stroke at 31.... Not really a good sign for a long life.
> 
> Pretty ****ing depressed.
> 
> But I'm getting better.


 Maybe you are just getting it all out of the way early and the rest of your days will be troublefree. The upside is the younger you are the easier/better the recovery.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Get well soon, hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

I am doing Okay... 

But family (mom and dad, great aunt...etc) all think they know best. Want to come and hold my hand, and do everything for me. Demands I (get rid of) my three year old doberman who is such a wonderful dog, but granted she is stressful, but she has just barely matured! 

Demands I sell my 1959 MGA even though it is not driveable and is just in my garage.... 

What is up with FAMILY thinking they know and demand to de stress your life yet they are actively doing the opposite. 

Come to find out too that a person i thought was a mutual friend is angry at me and my neighbor friend because we have gotten close.... Now I feel like I need to step back from the friend because well I guess you OWN your friends and I guess this friend already had a OWNER... pft. I hate people. I want to stop being friends with anyone.


----------



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

I had a heart attack at 47 so i know about stress . a cheating spouse can cause alot to go wrong in your body . you need to keep stress down how ever you can . please take care of yourself .


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

threelittlestars said:


> I am doing Okay...
> 
> But family (mom and dad, great aunt...etc) all think they know best. Want to come and hold my hand, and do everything for me. Demands I (get rid of) my three year old doberman who is such a wonderful dog, but granted she is stressful, but she has just barely matured!
> 
> ...


LOL I had friend once tell me "You and Lane have been hanging out and I'M NOT HAVING IT!"
Some friend, right? 

MG was my favorite car in '79.

Tell mom and dad they are giving you another stroke. See what they say then.

Sure hope you feel better soon and completely recover forever.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Strokes run in my family.

Along with amazing long term recovery. 

Your family seem a bit unhelpful with their helpful suggestions.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Haven’t had a stroke, but two heart attacks, one a week after I turned 40, the other five years later, almost to the day. My cardiologist told me three things that will guarantee a better, if not longer life. Get your physical fitness back. You don’t have to be a body builder, but walking is both excellent for your body and mind. Try to reduce toxic behaviours like smoking, overeating and emotional stuff like holding anger or sadness. Finally medications; at the bare minimum a child’s aspirin daily. I was a physical and mental mess when I had my episodes, had to re-learn how to eat. Had to take up physical activity, walking first, then joined a gym. Then I learned to deal with stress, and in my job, that is a great difficulty. I took myself in hand, because I did not want to leave my wife a young pretty widow with a lot of my life insurance money.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Taxman said:


> Haven’t had a stroke, but two heart attacks, one a week after I turned 40, the other five years later, almost to the day. My cardiologist told me three things that will guarantee a better, if not longer life. Get your physical fitness back. You don’t have to be a body builder, but walking is both excellent for your body and mind. Try to reduce toxic behaviours like smoking, overeating and emotional stuff like holding anger or sadness. Finally medications; at the bare minimum a child’s aspirin daily. I was a physical and mental mess when I had my episodes, had to re-learn how to eat. Had to take up physical activity, walking first, then joined a gym. Then I learned to deal with stress, and in my job, that is a great difficulty. *I took myself in hand, because I did not want to leave my wife a young pretty widow with a lot of my life insurance money*.



I laughed.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

threelittlestars said:


> Come to find out too that a person i thought was a mutual friend is angry at me and my neighbor friend because we have gotten close.... Now I feel like I need to step back from the friend because well I guess you OWN your friends and I guess this friend already had a OWNER... pft. I hate people. I want to stop being friends with anyone.


By all means, if this is what you need right now for your health, do it. You don't need any more stress in your life! Your family are worried about you and love you. They are afraid. Rightfully so. But they need to back off if they are stressing you out. Can your husband steer the ship in that regard and run interference and keep them at physical bay while giving them updates?

Sending you big hugs and love.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

My grandmother who offered to help with 2k to help get us through while the gov. is down hear from my dad about my medical event and unsurprisingly she said it was my fault. That I am too fat, and when they said my kids were going to be with them for a month this summer (this has been planned for over a year because the baby is old enough to go now (he will be 5)) she claimed I was taking advantage of them and that I expect TOO much from them. (I never asked for this and I have been delaying it till I felt comfortable....) I just.... I have the check from her now and to be honest I don't want to cash it. I hate her... always have. She says I am too fat and that my dad needs to tell her how much I weigh... He does not even know. I weigh 220lbs. and yes Im aware that is obese. I am not stupid or ignorant that I am sure on some level this has contributed but I was also on vyvanse, had open heart surgery as a teenager and have been abnormally stressed by chronic pain and a NUTS husband for a good part of a year. I am just wanting to crawl in a hole and die... Why didn't it just finish me off. :crying::crying::crying:

I literally HATE people right now. I hate life, and I hate feeling like i need to apologize for my ill health. I am so beaten low. I just.... I only know what she said because my dad went into high blood pressure because he was yelling at her. His mother.... 

I just want to disappear.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

threelittlestars said:


> My grandmother who offered to help with 2k to help get us through while the gov. is down hear from my dad about my medical event and unsurprisingly she said it was my fault. That I am too fat, and when they said my kids were going to be with them for a month this summer (this has been planned for over a year because the baby is old enough to go now (he will be 5)) she claimed I was taking advantage of them and that I expect TOO much from them. (I never asked for this and I have been delaying it till I felt comfortable....) I just.... I have the check from her now and to be honest I don't want to cash it. I hate her... always have. She says I am too fat and that my dad needs to tell her how much I weigh... He does not even know. I weigh 220lbs. and yes Im aware that is obese. I am not stupid or ignorant that I am sure on some level this has contributed but I was also on vyvanse, had open heart surgery as a teenager and have been abnormally stressed by chronic pain and a NUTS husband for a good part of a year. I am just wanting to crawl in a hole and die... Why didn't it just finish me off. :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> I literally HATE people right now. I hate life, and I hate feeling like i need to apologize for my ill health. I am so beaten low. I just.... I only know what she said because my dad went into high blood pressure because he was yelling at her. His mother....
> 
> I just want to disappear.


 You can't pick your family, but you sure as hell can ignore them. 
Send her the check back voided and cut her out.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

220 pounds is 15 stones in the ancient UK measures.

I used to be 22 stones which was very obese.

I am now 13.5 stones due mainly to walking. This took several years, so it is doable.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

In my depression since the event, and since stopping vyvanse I have eaten my feelings and depression... I am coming out of it however. I am giving myself tonight to enjoy the (good life) eating bad foods, but tomorrow I am embarking on a bit of a cleanse. (NOT a water cleanse or liquid food diet) but a natural food focused diet, I will also start doing light exercise tomorrow. 

I am still sad. I am still angry at family and friends, but I have turned inward. What other people say behind my back is none of my business.... I will get through. I have a book to publish and I am supposed to be on the verge of a personal success and milestone in my life. 

I am rallying.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Echo was good, Heart is good, 

The artery scan/ultrasound they found a blockage. I will know more when I follow up with my actual doctor, all tests are being sent to him and I will know more if I will need surgery next week. 

I am very very worried that I will throw the clot and keel right over.... Doing my best to remain calm.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

threelittlestars said:


> Echo was good, Heart is good,
> 
> The artery scan/ultrasound they found a blockage. I will know more when I follow up with my actual doctor, all tests are being sent to him and I will know more if I will need surgery next week.
> 
> I am very very worried that I will throw the clot and keel right over.... Doing my best to remain calm.


 @threelittlestars Just wanted to send my hope that you can find some peace of mind. I know it's hard. One of my sisters had a couple of episodes of TIA last year,but she's doing much better now. Btw,I think that an MRI is better than a CT scan for picking up a TIA. 

I understand how stressful stroke and and heart problems can be as I have CAD. Like you I've also had gall bladder surgery and I know that it sometimes can be hard to find a diet that is good for the heart while at the same time taking into account the lack of a gall bladder and the problems that it can entail.

The thing I've found for myself is, because of my CAD,there is a tendency to a more sedentary lifestyle,which is not me. Not knowing where my physical limits are can be scary. So I just do what is suggested to me,keep regular appointments and testing,eat as healthy as I can and get out and about. Some exercise is better than no exercise.

Anyway,I'm just rambling now,so I'm off. Sending a prayer your way that things will start to turn around for the better for you. God bless.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

threelittlestars said:


> In my depression since the event, and since stopping vyvanse I have eaten my feelings and depression... I am coming out of it however. I am giving myself tonight to enjoy the (good life) eating bad foods, but tomorrow I am embarking on a bit of a cleanse. (NOT a water cleanse or liquid food diet) but a natural food focused diet, I will also start doing light exercise tomorrow.
> 
> I am still sad. I am still angry at family and friends, but I have turned inward. What other people say behind my back is none of my business.... I will get through. I have a book to publish and I am supposed to be on the verge of a personal success and milestone in my life.
> 
> I am rallying.


Good for you! Every step is a step. 

I hear you on food. I used food to try to fill several voids - lack of intimacy, lack of security, the vicious cycle of depression. mayb e my husband wouldn't touch me and maybe we'd never have enough money....but dangit, I could have FOOD! Then my weight went up, which made me feel depressed and ugly and like a failure....which made me hide in food more, which....well, you know.

I like the idea of a natural food focused diet. Take it slow. Don't rob yourself of everything and beat up yourself if you stumble. Light exercise, a walk, with music that soothes you if you have a player/headphones. Open the blinds.

I don't know if you are religious or not, but two books that have really helped me in the past and present are

Captivating by John and Stasi Eldridge and Made to Crave by Lysa TerKeurst

I also LOVE The Gifts of Imperfection by Brene brown. Actually, this would be my first choice.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

I got a phone call from my doctor this morning. He said MINOR blockage, No required surgery. Just my Baby aspirin and light exercise. I am relieved... So relieved. I want to eat a big juicy hamburger... But I am having yogurt with Grapefruit and cantaloupe. 

I am SO relieved... 

I am religious/spiritual. I am in RCIA for Catholic conversion. God and Mother Mary have been leaned on very heavily the last few months and have been a deep comfort to me. 

I can get back to life and writing. 

As to MRI, I cant have one. I have metal bindings in my chest. I guess and MRI would kill me?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@threelittlestars Glad that's the case!

Apparently turmeric helps with strokes and blockages https://healthyeating.sfgate.com/benefits-turmeric-strokes-10818.html

Which is why I take it.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

threelittlestars said:


> I got a phone call from my doctor this morning. He said MINOR blockage, No required surgery. Just my Baby aspirin and light exercise. I am relieved... So relieved. I want to eat a big juicy hamburger... But I am having yogurt with Grapefruit and cantaloupe.
> 
> I am SO relieved...
> 
> ...


You will be amazed by how you will feel if you can go with an all natural diet for a month. You will stop craving the really crappy stuff like a big juicy burger. But I can help you there also. But a plant based whole foods diet will seem very hard at first but once you get use to it the way you will feel will amaze you. Watch the documentary forks over knives. 

As to the burgers go look up Beyond Meat. They make veggie burgers and other vegan products. The burgers are so good if I made you one you would argue with me and be sure it was an actual beef burger. I found them at a restaurant and then discovered they were widely available. At the restaurant I got curious about them because when I got to the restaurant someone was yelling at the hostess because she had ordered a veggie burger and they had given her a real beef burger, she just didn't believe it wasn't real beef. It's pea protein some other veggie stuff and beet juice for coloring. Flavor, texture everything is right on. Even my kids love them. 

With the issues you have had in the past, eating a super healthy diet should be #1 for you even before exercise. I have gone vegetarian with occasional fish allowed 95% of my diet is straight vegan. I can honestly say at 41 I feel healthier than I have ever been I have tons of energy, never get bloated like I use to, no digestive issues like I used to have. I've been at it for a while but have found a ton of delicious dishes I love. I use a lot of recipes from Tom Brady's cook book. 

You're really young, you have a lot of life ahead of you. Eating crappy foods makes you feel good in the moment but crappy in the long run.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey, update,

Im still alive. Lol. Trying to get more healthy and struggling. A lot of changes are happening. Kids are going to switch school at the new year and it is five blocks away. I will walk them to and from. It will help with exercise. 

The stroke was now two months ago and I am on some meds for blood pressure, and for sleep problems and pain from my accident in 2015.

Not a crazy update, but ya...stick kicking.


----------

